# Hooking up in Portugal and Spain



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

So far we have only motorhomed in France but intend doing Spain and Portugal in October and November. My question is will the 'hook up' leads we use in France be suitable or do we need to buy new ones. Many thanks peeps.


----------



## kezbea (Jan 5, 2008)

Yes they are the same as france.
Dave


----------



## TonyF (Sep 1, 2008)

Hi

Ilive in spain and have just got back from 5 weeks in Greece, Italy and france.

We only needed the usual cable and plug apart from one campsite in spain that has the domestic 2 pin round plug as found in mot european houses.

I carry the following:-
Usual 'marine type' cable that you use in most camp sites with the following adapters:

To UK three pin - for use with a tester (ie reversed polarity / earth check)
To European 2 pin plug
Reversed polarity to Marine type cable
Reversed polarity to European 2 pin

So far (touch wood) these have met most eventualities - the only extra I carry is the larger Marine type plug which I find on some marinas when sailing my boat

Hope this helps

Tony


----------



## maxautotrail (Aug 21, 2007)

ooooh, now I'm confused. We're off on Saturday and hoping to get to the Spanish Med. I have the two pin European to the blue plug that converts the cable that we always use over here. Also have the same with reverse polarity.

Do I need a "blue" plug reverse in addition for Spain to cover for any reverse polarity?

We were in France last year and only found the european two pin ones.

MTIA

Keith


----------



## crimpleken (Jan 13, 2009)

*hooking up in Spain*

We have just returned from Spain and found both U.K. and continental hook ups also found several with reverse polarity.
Hope this helps Ken


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

Many thanks to you all.


----------

